# 1920's Motorhome With Slideouts (And Elevating Roof)



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nothing new under the sun,

Clever how everything moves together.

Scroll forwards to 02:50 to view if you don't want to look at the other crazy 1920's inventions on video.

Courtesy of LiveLeak

Click For Link

Roger


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

That was really interesting, we tend to think we live in times of advancement only to find that all we have done is re-invent the wheel (well not the sprung sort on the video!).

Terry


----------

